# Project #3 - j2daff's stand



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I have another project getting underway. This one is a stand for a 125g with a 75g and an FX5 below. The lower tank is set to one side of the stand allowing room for a door to hide the filter. I was able to get some boards cut for the frame this weekend. Here's some concept pictures. I'll update as I make more progress.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

you left me hanging, wheres the pics. What a good design though. Canèt wait to see.


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

Is the lower 75 g a sump or another aquarium?
that could handle a big load with a sump and an fx 5


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

The lower 75 is another aquarium.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Got to make some progress on this stand today. Almost have the frame completely assembled. Here are a couple of pictures. Just to put the size into perspective, the frame behind it, to the right is the frame for my 90g, standing on end!!  This is a big boy.

The top frame hasn't been secured yet. I ran out of screws and had to run out for more. 2 cross supports will also be added to the top frame to match the bottom. The left will house an FX5 and the right is the 75g.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Another cool project. I hear the one you're doing after that is even cooler.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Lol, yeah yours will be pretty cool as well.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

The frame is now completely assembled. Next step is the outside casing. A trip to the lumber store soon.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Assembly is complete now. Just need to give it a final sanding, and then start painting. I am really happy with how this stand has come together.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking good. Will it be painted black?


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Yep, it will be black. If my wife doesn't mind me disappearing into the shop for the evening I might be able to get the first coat of paint on by this evening.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I have gotten the stand painted with 2 coats of the primer, inside and out. Once my son goes to bed this evening it will get its first coat of black.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

The stand is completely finished and will be delivered tomorrow morning. Pictures will follow after it is dropped off.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Stand has been delivered. Jeff, I hope you like it. It looks good with the tank on top. Can't wait to see it filled up.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks great as usual.


----------

